
Who Killed the American Arts? - pseudolus
https://spectator.us/killed-american-arts/
======
Porthos9K
Who did? _We did._ We pushed a "STEM uber alles" education policy, cut funding
for art and music classes in the public schools, insisted that the only
justification for higher education is getting "a good job", and discourage the
young by pushing the message that anybody who can't monetize their art has no
business even trying to do art.

We live in a _suicide society_.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDDdAugQZxs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDDdAugQZxs)

